# Which Cobra ink is used for sublimation



## pdqtom (Apr 4, 2007)

I am about to make a purchase of printer and ink to add sublimation printing to our embroidery business. This forum has brought to my attention the Cobra ink in lieu of the Sawgrass inks. I was about to purchase a Ricoh gx7000 but then found the threads about their issues. That made the Cobra seem a viable option. I does not seem that the Cobra inks are sublimation inks. Set me straight!


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

pdqtom said:


> I am about to make a purchase of printer and ink to add sublimation printing to our embroidery business. This forum has brought to my attention the Cobra ink in lieu of the Sawgrass inks. I was about to purchase a Ricoh gx7000 but then found the threads about their issues. That made the Cobra seem a viable option. I does not seem that the Cobra inks are sublimation inks. Set me straight!


Tom, I dont use the ink but since its the weekend and most people are off enjoying the evening. I can give you the short answer, its the High Temp Ink you are looking for. The reason they cant call it "sublimation" ink is they would infringe on the Sawgrass patent. Im sure others here can elaborate but that is the short and sweet of it. Hope that helps.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I recently purchased a Epson Workforce 1000 @ Office Max for 99$ (on sale) with free shipping. I spoke to Cobra inks and suggest "high temp" carts. They have pre-installed CISS systems on Epson Workhorse 1100, but since I am new gonna use up the stock ink then switch to the "high temp" inks from Cobra.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> I recently purchased a Epson Workforce 1000 @ Office Max for 99$ (on sale) with free shipping. I spoke to Cobra inks and suggest "high temp" carts. They have pre-installed CISS systems on Epson Workhorse 1100, but since I am new gonna use up the stock ink then switch to the "high temp" inks from Cobra.


They have empty CIS systems you can order and fill yourself using your WF1100 or just get the blank carts and high temp ink. If you install the mfg carts you will have to flush out that ink when you move to high temp, if you have a new system and did not install the carts yet go with the high temp right out of the box and save yourself some headache.


----------



## eddybomb (Oct 5, 2009)

the RZ-280 from Cobra is the high temp ink and it has worked very well for me. I'm also using the WF1100...I have one loaded with the high temp and one loaded with CP650 pigment ink for standard transfer paper and screen printing transparencies. 

I've never used Sawgrass inks, but was worried by the failure rate between Sawgrass inks and printers.

I bought the 100ml bulk systems for both and really like both the printers and inks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

cornpopps said:


> They have empty CIS systems you can order and fill yourself using your WF1100 or just get the blank carts and high temp ink. If you install the mfg carts you will have to flush out that ink when you move to high temp, if you have a new system and did not install the carts yet go with the high temp right out of the box and save yourself some headache.


Only a simple head clean, which is done automatically when the printer detects new carts is required. 

Unlike larger format Epsons (like my 4880) or Ricohs, Epson desktop printers only have a very very small amount of inks if you are using carts, nothing really to flush out.

I have been swapping carts for years using desktop Epsons, no flushing like larger printers.

On the WF1100 I usually do a nozzle check after the cart swap, if that looks OK then I print a simple CMYK color bar file to look for any banding a little better.

If the nozzle check has any banding, then I do a manual head clean, but this is very rare I need to do that.

I use pigment and sub inks both in carts.

I also disagree your mention of not installing the Epson OEM carts first before using the sub inks on a Epson desktop printer. You need to make sure the printer is setup correctly and functional before you add more complexity to the setup. Ricohs and Larger Epsons are different. 

Although the OP is not Sawgrass inks, Sawgrass (for Epson Desktop printers) has advised to use the printers OEM inks first to "prime" the printer and also make sure it is working correctly. I usually print several pages when a printer is new with OEM inks, and then keep the carts handy for later troubleshooting if needed.

http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/...C88_SubliJet_IQ_Getting_Started_Guide.pdf.pdf

See page 9. 

*"It is crucial that the OEM ink supplied with*
*your printer is installed before you attempt*
*to install your SubliJet IQ™ inks. This allows*
*for two things: First, it primes the ink*
*delivery system, ensuring that the SubliJet*
*IQ™ ink will load more easily. Second, it*
*familiarizes you with the basic operation of*​
*your printer. Please see the *
​*EPSON Stylus *_*C88 Printer User’s Guide *_​*for instructions on **installation."*


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

cornpopps said:


> Tom, I dont use the ink but since its the weekend and most people are off enjoying the evening. I can give you the short answer, its the High Temp Ink you are looking for. The reason they cant call it "sublimation" ink is they would infringe on the Sawgrass patent. Im sure others here can elaborate but that is the short and sweet of it. Hope that helps.


You are confusing patents with trademark and copy right. What you call something generically has nothing to do with patent infringment.

Sawgrass does not have a patent on "sublimation ink". They have a patent for sublimation printing using a sublimation ink having specific chemical additive(s) for a specific purpose ... to "improve" the sublimation ink.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

mgparrish said:


> You are confusing patents with trademark and copy right. What you call something generically has nothing to do with patent infringment.
> 
> Sawgrass does not have a patent on "sublimation ink". They have a patent for sublimation printing using a sublimation ink having specific chemical additive(s) for a specific purpose ... to "improve" the sublimation ink.


Sorry I guess thats why I flunked out of law school and started printing Tshirts. I was just generalizing and don't know or care who holds what, just give me a Tshirt so I can print it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

cornpopps said:


> Sorry I guess thats why I flunked out of law school and started printing Tshirts. I was just generalizing and don't know or care who holds what, just give me a Tshirt so I can print it.


I'm not a lawyer and don't play one on tv, I deal with patent reviews as part of my job as an Engineer on occasion. 

I like to clarify on the SG patent when it comes up as many are spooked into not using a alternate suppliers sublimation. And _some_ Sawgrass vendors misrepresent the "scope" of the patent to new users.

I have a detailed breakdown on the litigation that effectively opened the door for other inks (like Cobra) to come into the market.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t148435.html#post884269


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Quick Question??

Cobra states I can use the "high temp" for both mugs and coasters. Is there any preferred coasters? 
The mug will have a vibrant color photo while the coasters will be matching. Anything I need to be concerned
with?


----------



## pdqtom (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the input, this forum has been very helpful. I was about to purchase a ricoh 7000 and ink at the ISS show but decided to do a little online prowling. This forum led me to the Cobra site and after you good folks helped with additional questions I pulled the trigger. Emma and Ashley at Cobra were extremely helpful and friendly and treated me like family. I purchased an Epson 1100 (actualy 2), at OfficeMax and they delivered to my office free freight with a 25% future cashback credit in 1 day for 99 bucks each. I ordered the high temp kit from Cobra along with T-paper and some heat tape and Ashley said since I said I was on T-shirt forums gave me an additional 10% discount! So I got set up with one printer and all needed to print sublimation for just over $300. Saving me over a grand with a system that apparently does not have the inherent problems of the other options. The second printer will be used for the pigment inks for printing on cotton or blends and I will install it after I play with the high temp set up for a while. That will save at least another grand and have the capability of both sublimation and cotton printing for about half the price of a single troublesome option elsewhere. Thanks again to the forum for the enlightenment and I will keep you posted as to the results after the learning curve.

Gig Em'


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I was about to buy a ricoh system when someone here told me about Cobra Ink. I have already had 2 printers destroyed by sawgrass inks. I had one C88+ left that still worked, so I broke down and bought some refillable cartridges and some bulk cobra ink. I paid less for the filled carts and 4 2 oz bottles of ink than I would have for 4 ink carts. I was leary, I will be honest about that.

I have a customer who wanted a repeat of an order I did for her last year so today I broke down, loaded the ink into the printer, got the graphic ready and printed it. Then I got out an old bottle that was dented and put the paper on it, wrapped it and put it in my oven. 

Wow! The difference between the inks is astounding! The water bottle I did with the cobra ink is clear and vibrant, the SG ink was duller and not so vibrant. I'm sold. I don't have a WF 1100, but I do have a 1400 that I have black max ink in for making transfers for the screen printing. I'm going to be getting some refillable carts for that and some high temp ink too. I've been out of the sub business for over a year now because of the ink drying and destroying the print heads. Thanks to everyone that suggested the Cobra Ink.


----------



## castoffsandbark (Jan 13, 2017)

lben said:


> I was about to buy a ricoh system when someone here told me about Cobra Ink. I have already had 2 printers destroyed by sawgrass inks. I had one C88+ left that still worked, so I broke down and bought some refillable cartridges and some bulk cobra ink. I paid less for the filled carts and 4 2 oz bottles of ink than I would have for 4 ink carts. I was leary, I will be honest about that.
> 
> I have a customer who wanted a repeat of an order I did for her last year so today I broke down, loaded the ink into the printer, got the graphic ready and printed it. Then I got out an old bottle that was dented and put the paper on it, wrapped it and put it in my oven.
> 
> Wow! The difference between the inks is astounding! The water bottle I did with the cobra ink is clear and vibrant, the SG ink was duller and not so vibrant. I'm sold. I don't have a WF 1100, but I do have a 1400 that I have black max ink in for making transfers for the screen printing. I'm going to be getting some refillable carts for that and some high temp ink too. I've been out of the sub business for over a year now because of the ink drying and destroying the print heads. Thanks to everyone that suggested the Cobra Ink.


Hi there Loretta! I have an Epson Artisan 1430 that I use for my Film outputs for Screen printing as well. I've never exactly thought about it before thinking that I would seriously damage my print heads, but would it be possible to flush out the black max ink and replace it with high temp Cobra Ink? If so, how do you do it? Thanks!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

castoffsandbark said:


> Hi there Loretta! I have an Epson Artisan 1430 that I use for my Film outputs for Screen printing as well. I've never exactly thought about it before thinking that I would seriously damage my print heads, but would it be possible to flush out the black max ink and replace it with high temp Cobra Ink? If so, how do you do it? Thanks!


Hi Cameron....heads up this thread is 6 years old. I have an epson 1430 I use for my films and photos and an epson WF7110 for sublimation. I use Cobra's refillable cartridges on both of them and do so, so I wont have to do what your suggesting.....also I only need 4 colors for the WF7110.....using the 6 colors for my sublimation products is overkill and just means more inks and more possible clogged heads etc etc.....to answer your original question yes, you can just take the carts out and replace with the sublimation carts and do a head clean and you "should" be able to proceed. I defer to others who actually practice this method but yeah...it's possible.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Viper Graphics said:


> Hi Cameron....heads up this thread is 6 years old. I have an epson 1430 I use for my films and photos and an epson WF7110 for sublimation. I use Cobra's refillable cartridges on both of them and do so, so I wont have to do what your suggesting.....also I only need 4 colors for the WF7110.....using the 6 colors for my sublimation products is overkill and just means more inks and more possible clogged heads etc etc.....to answer your original question yes, you can just take the carts out and replace with the sublimation carts and do a head clean and you "should" be able to proceed. I defer to others who actually practice this method but yeah...it's possible.


I have cart swapped changing ink types as you describe, it works fine on these models that don't have ink lines to purge out.

After the auto clean then you only have to do a nozzle check and/or print color bars to make sure you are good.

Another head clean if any issues on the nozzle check or color bars.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> I have cart swapped changing ink types as you describe, it works fine on these models that don't have ink lines to purge out.
> 
> After the auto clean then you only have to do a nozzle check and/or print color bars to make sure you are good.
> 
> Another head clean if any issues on the nozzle check or color bars.


Yep, that is what I do, too.


----------

